
Mozilla: Project Common Voice - ibotty
https://voice.mozilla.org/
======
Vigneshwerd
The project is a great idea and an open source way to decentralize the diverse
training speech record data which previously was available only with big
corporations like Google, FB & Amazon. This open data repo created using the
common voice project will help startups & researchers to create generalized
speech recognition algorithms and compete with other big players. The project
is truly an amazing initiative to promote the open innovation on the web. Hope
all will participate and contribute their voice and verify/validate other
records submitted.

